# Re: The Bum Magnet .99 Cents! - Picked Up By Major Publisher!



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello All,

The Bum Magnet, my debut, is a very humorous novel about a woman who picks all the wrong men and goes on a personal journey into her past to find out why. She eventually finds that she's merely scratching a delicate surface that conceals some personal demons she's ill-prepared to confront.

I'm often asked if this is based on my personal experiences. Let me just say that when I told my family and friends that I was writing a novel called The Bum Magnet, they ALL asked, "Is it an autobiography" So, amid the "fiction" is a lot of humor and truth about family, friendship, and what happens when we drag our emotional baggage from one relationship to another.

Please check it out and leave a review if you enjoy it. It's $7.99. See the back cover copy below.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bum-Magnet-ebook/dp/B002NX0GDS/ref=ed_oe_k

You can read a preview on BookBuzzr! http://www.freado.com/player/bookplayer.php?contentid=3949&authorid=2688&preview=1

Real estate agent Charisse Tyson seems to have it all-a great job, a dream car, and a McMansion in high-and-mightyville. Everything in her life is just right...except the Mister. While lamenting the break-up with her most recent "the one" during a holiday meltdown, Charisse realizes she has a type when it comes to men-players, players, and more players. A magazine article motivates her to swear off men and examine the complex roots of her romantic fiascos.

Just five simple steps to transform Charisse's love life to the stuff of legends, right? Life is never that easy.

She commences her Do-It-Yourself therapy and barely cracks open her emotional toolbox when she encounters the monkey wrenches: a sexy new beau, two persistent ex-flames, and an FBI agent with life-altering secrets threatening to turn her world topsy-turvy. A tug of war ensues with Charisse dead center, creating chaos as she attempts to distinguish the Don Juans from the Romeos. As her love life is propelled into unpredictable twists not even she could imagine, will a twenty-seven-year-old secret keep Charisse from finding the right "one"?

Laugh loud and often as Charisse discovers whether her choices reflect something more than a penchant for good looks, great sex, and bad judgment.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

This is quite a bit more than I am willing to pay for a new Indie author.

However, I did want to welcome you to kindleboards, give your post a bump, and wish you luck.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Its got an awesome cover. Looks like something from a scandalous 50's pulp.

Best of luck with it.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm running a special through October 31st. The price is $1.99. I'd love for you guys to check it out and leave a review if you like it. New price will show within in 24 hours.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I will pick it up at that price.

When I read & review, it will be featured on my blog.

Please e-mail me at [email protected] when the price comes down and to discuss getting some comments from you for my blog.

Thanks!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I thought it sounded like an interesting book too.  Is it in Smashwords?  For some reason I thought I saw it over there.  But I could be thinking of a different book!!!

Maria


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Maria, 

Indeed, you did see it at Smashwords! I just loaded it in a few days ago. I'm new to the E-book thing and pricing but I'd really just like to get people reading and reviewing, especially if it's their cup of tea. But I hope you'll pick it up on Kindle. I'm biased, but I think it's a pretty entertaining read if you like chick-lit with a lot of humor and little bit of soul.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you have the smashwords link available...and what is the pricing over there?  If I recall it was around 7 dollars?


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Maria,

You can use coupon code BB43B to get it at the same price through October 31st. The Kindle Version isn't available on Smashwords. I figured since the Kindle version was on Amazon there was no need.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3716

Thanks and I really hope you pick it up (or rather download it) and enjoy!

K


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KLBrady said:


> I'm running a special through October 31st. The price is $1.99. I'd love for you guys to check it out and leave a review if you like it. New price will show within in 24 hours.


When the 1.99 price shows up I will buy it. I will keep checking to see when the price has changed.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Anne, 

Thanks. I keep checking back myself to see if the price has changed or if they've even processed it and they haven't yet. I'm going to drop them a note if I don't see anything today. The message I saw when I changed the price is that it only takes 24 hours. Dunno what the hold up is.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KLBrady said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> Thanks. I keep checking back myself to see if the price has changed or if they've even processed it and they haven't yet. I'm going to drop them a note if I don't see anything today. The message I saw when I changed the price is that it only takes 24 hours. Dunno what the hold up is.


Thanks on checking why the price has not changed yet. I have to leave here around 12:30 Pm. If it has not changed by then I will check again when I get home tonight.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Now, this is weird. Someone bought a copy last night and when I viewed my sales report, it said they were charged $2.80 (1.99+tax or some fee?) I dunno. I guess it's just taking some time to show on Amazon but I'd still wait just in case. 

Edit: I'm now thinking maybe I sold two and the $2.80 is minus the Amazon commission fee.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

$7.99 times 35% author cut = $1.80.

I would guess you sold 1 at the higher price (your report should indicate quantity).

Once the $1.99 price is listed, you will get $0.70 per sale at that price.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Elmore, 

Ohhhh...okay. Maybe it's that I sold one at the higher price. I get it. That comes out to $2.796. I hope no one ordered by accident thinking the price changed. I just checked still hasn't changed prices. I've dropped them a note to find out what the deal is. If I know Amazon, the price will be changed before I get an answer. LOL


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

It's been taking 3 to 5 days for updates to go through, now that they have a pre-publish review of some sort in place (I don't think the details have been revealed as to exactly what sort of review occurs). I expect your price update should be in place by Monday if not sooner.

Anyone purchasing it would see the price displayed, so they would have bought it at that price knowingly. Congrats on the sale!

Elmore


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Is this book going to be $ 1.99 ?


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi there.  Any word on the price change?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Those waiting for a price change can go get a Kindle version (.mobi) from smashwords. Using the coupon, it's 1.99. I already downloaded a sample from smashwords. Try that, it'll probably work fine. I've given out coupons for my two books (although the normal price of Catch an Honest Thief is 1.99) and Kindle readers haven't had any problems downloading or using the .mobi versions from smashwords (they have no DRM).

The author has the Smashwords coupon listed a few posts up! Edit:


> You can use coupon code BB43B to get it at the same price through October 31st. The Kindle Version isn't available on Smashwords. I figured since the Kindle version was on Amazon there was no need.
> 
> https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3716


Maria


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone!!

FINALLY! The price has changed and it's available at Amazon for $1.99 until the end of October...maybe a bit longer. If you enjoy it as much as I hope you will, please leave a review. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

KLBrady said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> FINALLY! The price has changed and it's available at Amazon for $1.99 until the end of October...maybe a bit longer. If you enjoy it as much as I hope you will, please leave a review.
> 
> Thanks!!


Thanks I just got my copy. I am reading something else right now. I will try to read it soon and leave a review.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Anne! I'm glad you picked it up. No rush, take your time and enjoy. I'm just glad the price finally changed. Amazing what a few annoying emails can do.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I also picked up a copy.  

I e-mailed you at the address on your site that was for 'request for book signings' or something like that. It was the closest I could come for what I was requesting.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Red, so glad you picked it up too. I'll check for your email later this afternoon. My job doesn't allow us to check personal email which I think is just EVIL.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Got it!  I look forward to reading it; seems like a great book!


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi AppleBlossom! Thanks so much. I hope you enjoy it. It should be good for a laugh...or two...or three.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks....got it.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Tannie, hope it gives you a laugh or two.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Got it. I had checked out a preview on Smashboards, enjoyed the first few pages.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi LadyKnight, 

Wow...I'm so glad you picked it up. I hope you enjoy the rest. A little bird told me it only gets better!


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Made all the way down to #91 in African American in Kindle between yesteday and today so thanks for the support. Hope you enjoy the book as much as my mother did.    Okay, so moms don't really count. I hope you enjoy it anyway. lol


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

KLBrady said:


> The Kindle Version isn't available on Smashwords. I figured since the Kindle version was on Amazon there was no need.


You should put the Mobi version up there as well. Some people prefer to get their books via non-DRM sites, if available, even for the Kindle. Plus, there are a lot of other readers out there for Mobi books that don't have a Kindle.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Koland, 

Thanks for the tip. I had NO idea. I'm new to this Ebook craze. I'll update that on Smashwords. Thanks!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't want to say anything because I figured I'd hurt someone's feelings...

 I started the sample in HTML, I think, but I use mobipocket on my PC for ebooks.  The mobipocket reader is a free download and makes screen reading a lot easier (darker text).  You should download Mobipocket, Adobe Digitial Edition and Stanza--all free and it lets you see what your customers see when they download.  Good test apps to have!!!

Maria


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Maria, 

No, thanks for chiming in. If it doesn't view properly, let me know. I only viewed the pdf version which looked fine as far as I could see. But if I need to go in and do some fine tuning, I'd rather hear about it now before it's deep in circulation. I'm still a paperback queen, but I wanted to make it available to those who have made it to 21st century technology. 

Edit: Okay, I went back through both the Smashword and Amazon versions and triaged them a bit so the formatting would be okay. I also made the.mobi version available on Smashwords. If anyone sees any major issues, please let me know.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

I was asked about the paperback version by a Kindle user who thought about buying it for a friend. Just so everyone knows, if you have friends that may like the book but prefer paperback, it is available on Amazon.com for $10.08. As of October 6th, you can also request it through any bookstore nationwide.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

The Bum Magnet is now $1.99 on Smashwords at least until the end of October...maybe beyond. I didn't know it was so easy to change the price. It's such a pain on Amazon.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello All, 

I just wanted to share some of the early reviews! It is truly an honor and very humbling when you pour your heart into to something and people receive it with love. I'm beginning to like the writer thing.  


SGR_sista 

There isn't a woman I know, including myself, that can't relate to Charisse on some level. Very intelligently written and witty and "tears rolling down my face" at points funny. I give it five stars. Loved it. Looking forward to more novels from this new writer. 

I couldn't put this book down!
A. Shelton (Atlanta, GA) 

Charisse is a great character. I fell in love with her. She felt very real- funny, smart, charming, witty but also lonely and flawed. Once I started to read her story, I didn't want to put the book down. 

It was fun to try to guess what was going to happen- usually I was off on my predictions which was nice. It kept me guessing and very entertained. 

I think we all have a time in our lives where we have to evaluate our past relationships and figure out if we have a pattern or a "type" that needs to be changed in order for us to be happy. You can't resist reading about a woman who is trying to figure it all out. She's been through so much! But all for a purpose. 

I highly recommend this book.  

GREAT book!
By  H. Giel "Good Mourning Sunshine" (California)

By the description of this book I had a good feeling that it would be a bit smarter and more entertaining than most chick-lit, but I still couldn't shake the chick-lit stigma I was putting on it. Upon actually reading the book I found I was right and very wrong. The book wasn't just smart and entertaining, but it also surpassed the genre of chick-lit. 

The main character is nothing like me; our ages are distant, our economic status is distant (she's a professional and I'm...not), she is jaded when it comes to love and I am still young enough to be socially acceptably naive about it. That's the short list and still I could relate so much to Charisse. As a woman, in her wants and needs and dedication to her loved ones, and as a person in the same respects. The character was so well defined and three dimensional that even though I had NOTHING in common with her, I could constantly put myself in her place, making the book more interactive than just passive. 

What I loved most about the evolution and character of Charisse's life, and the men in it, were that you were shown the good and the bad in the same stark and truthful light. Charisse wasn't perfect, the men she dated weren't perfect, and even those who you felt so disgusted by at times had their good sides. You still could understand how Charisse would and could form relationships with them. 

Without spoiling anything, I'll simply say the man she finally ended up with was GREAT. Again, realistic but still a great leading man. One I don't walk away from the story thinking `it wouldn't actually last'. It was perfect. It was sweet. It was sigh worthy. 

On a final (and IMPORTANT) note, the tone of the book was overall upbeat in what seemed like a dismal life from time to time. This made the humor easy and flawless. There were a lot of times that I laughed out loud and that last scene will remain one of my favorites for a long time. 

Every woman should learn from 
By  I. Cole "atcsim" (Federal Way, WA) -
    
Charisse is a bit of every woman. She proves the old saw that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting the result to change. How many of us have gone after the same kind of guy over and over again, only to be hurt and heartbroken in the end....and somehow we are surprised every time. I love this book because we grow along with Charisse. She is witty and smart, giving and loving, but always giving to the wrong man. I can see so much of myself in her, and yet I am not that much like her. For every woman who has ever had a man treat her wrong and wondered what she did to deserve it, this is the book for you. I laughed, I cried, and I shouted in triumph right along with Charisse. Sometimes we just need to be knocked in the head a few dozen times before the learning starts to seep into our brains. Great book.    


Worthwhile reading, September 4, 2009 
By  RDE "In Christ" (Clinton, MD USA) 

Ask Charisse Tyson -about taking a self-inventory that sends you down the path of analyzing why you attract men that are no good for you--and see why you should do one yourself. Bum Magnet holds lots of truths for women who go from relationship to relationship. It's an entertaining, eye-opening, funny at times, yet serious account of being single and free. It's really worthwhile finding out what happens with Charisse's relationships with her customers, her friends, relatives, perfect strangers and her bums.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi there.  I'm about halfway through reading the book, and I agree with the reviews that it is a very good book.  I only put it down last night because my body wouldn't allow me to stay up any longer (my mind was fully willing to keep reading!)  

Thanks for keeping me entertained!


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Appleblossom...

No...thank you! I am SO glad that you're enjoying it. Most people have been saying they've had a hard time putting it down, so I'm glad to know they weren't just trying to make me feel good!  Let me know what you think when you're done, and please spread the word and leave a review on Amazon if you like it. As you know, we indie authors need all the good press we can get!  

Thanks again...


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello All, I just thought I'd share my first professional, non-consumer review. It's humbling and exciting. For anyone who has purchased, read, and enjoyed it, please don't forget to leave a review. It's so important for indie authors like myself. Thanks...

5 out of 5 Stars Equally Hilarious And Insightful, October 15, 2009 
By Apex Reviews (Durham, NC USA)

"Creatively well-crafted, The Bum Magnet is a highly enjoyable, entertaining read. In a signature style equally hilarious and insightful, author K.L. Brady takes readers on a vicarious journey through the depths of the mind and heart ... 
Witty, pointed, and real, The Bum Magnet sucks you in from the beginning and keeps you rapt until the very end. A highly recommended read."

Linda Waterson 
Apex Reviews

http://www.amazon.com/The-Bum-Magnet-ebook/dp/B002NX0GDS/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, we've merged your thread with your previous book thread--our Forum Decorum requests that authors have one thread per book, and post new info to your same book thread. This helps our members keep track of authors that they want to follow--all the information is contained in one thread! If you have any questions, contact either of us!

Betsy & Ann


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry Betsy. Rookie mistake, thanks for clearing that up. I'll keep that in mind in the future.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I just downloaded, looks like one I will enjoy.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Louise... that's great. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I know you're thinking, "Here comes that pain in the butt again with more news about her book."

And you would be correct.

I need for everyone and anyone who reads this to please pretty please vote for my book on the author exposure blog. If I get the most votes, my book will be the November book of the month. It won't cost you anything and you don't have to participate if you don't want to...all I need is your "click."

Please visit http://www.authorexposure.com/# to cast your vote and I will be forever grateful!! Voting ends on Friday.

Thanks in advance to everyone who votes!

Karla


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hi, we've merged your thread with your previous book thread--our Forum Decorum requests that authors have one thread per book, and post new info to your same book thread. This helps our members keep track of authors that they want to follow--all the information is contained in one thread! If you have any questions, contact either of us!
> 
> Betsy & Ann


Betsy, I thought we were only allowed to post the link to reviews, not the full review. Has this policy changed?

Nice pic of you and Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie--

Thanks for the compliment on the hats.  And no, the rule hasn't changed.     Sometimes we drag the offender into the smoke-filled admin room and force him or her to listen to old sitcom theme songs until the miscreant agrees to never to do so again.  And sometimes we just PM him or her and let the post stand unless it happens again.   

Betsy


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been warned about the potential for getting tarred and feathered. But I will modify the post right now. Honestly, I just didn't think about it before.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie--
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the hats. And no, the rule hasn't changed.  Sometimes we drag the offender into the smoke-filled admin room and force the him or her to listen to old sitcom theme songs until the miscreant agrees to never to do so again. And sometimes we just PM him or her and let the post stand unless it happens again.
> 
> Betsy


This week we're playing the Green Acres theme song, in case anybody is wondering.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This week we're playing the Green Acres theme song, in case anybody is wondering.


In honor of Vic Mizzy's demise, obviously. But don't you think that's cruel and inhuman? I mean, for a first offender, surely The Addams Family would be more appropriate.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

I can definitely say it's cruel and inhuman... Because that dang song has been playing in my head, over and over and over again, for the last hour. I think Gertie gets the evil award for the day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KLBrady said:


> I can definitely say it's cruel and inhuman... Because that dang song has been playing in my head, over and over and over again, for the last hour. I think Gertie gets the evil award for the day.


Thanks. It's been a long time since I've gotten one.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL!! Love that! Evil Monkey!


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello All,

For all you Kindle readers who have family and friends who still read books the old-fashioned way, The Bum Magnet is now on the shelves at several Barnes & Nobles throughout the country and it can be ordered at any Barnes & Noble where it's not on the shelf. For a full list visit: www.klbradywrites.com

New Reviews.

*What Readers Are Saying...  *

"If you can't identify with Charisse, you have a friend who is exactly like her. As a romance the journey is 
incredible, as a novel, it is laugh out loud funny . . . It is not a male-bashing book, but a realistic look at life through great writing." Clee Culver

"The book wasn't just smart and entertaining, but it also surpassed the genre of chick-lit." H. Geil

"Very intelligently written and witty and "tears rolling down my face" at points funny. I give it five stars." SGR SISTA

"Everytime I thought I figured out what was about to happen, the author threw in a curveball which kept 
me up late at night trying to find where it would land." April T

*What Reviewers Are Saying...*

"K.L. Brady's journey of one woman's dating woes and self discovery was entertaining and real. With a nice balance of drama and laughs, The Bum Magnet is both funny and uplifting&#8230;" OOSA Online Book Club

"The Bum Magnet is a woefully delicious tale of the worst and best, but mostly worst kind of men any single woman could come across... the only thing to predict in this story is its unpredictability. K.L. Brady has a unique writing style, incorporating humor, warmth and sass . . . " Evie Alex, Long Live Chick Lit

"Ms. Brady's creativity had me laughing-out-loud and shaking my head. . . The message of this book is 
something everyone can benefit from. I recommend The Bum Magnet to readers looking to laugh while enjoying a well-crafted story." Jennifer Coissiere, APOOO BookClub

I've also started a character-driven blog at www.thebummagnet.blogspot.com


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wanted to share the latest review of my novel, The Bum Magnet!


K.L. Brady has penned a clever, witty, insightful, and down right hilarious novel with THE BUM MAGNET. From the first page until the very last, I was laughing out loud and wondering just how this new author came up with this stuff. Charisse Tyson is a realistic and likable character with flaws and experiences that most women can relate to. The book flowed nicely, with well-written narrative, snappy dialogue, and a quickly evolving plot. Charisse's offbeat sense of humor coupled with her man-induced drama, had me rapidly turning the pages to find out how she rids herself of her bum magnetism. I was a bit disappointed to have easily guessed the outcome of what was supposed to be a mysterious sub-plot throughout the novel. But the skillful way in which Brady crafted this humorous read kept my disappointment at a minimum. This debut author is one to watch. I highly recommend THE BUM MAGNET! Reviewed by Monique D. Mensah 
For RAWSISTAZ™ Reviewers

For those who are buying for Christmas gifts for readers without Kindle, my novel was picked up by the Barnes & Noble buyer and is now available in select bookstores across the country. 


Camp Creek Market Place, Market Place Blvd, East Point, Georgia
Southlake, Mount Zion Rd, Morrow, GA 

Centre @ Westbank, Westbank Expressway, Harvey, Louisana 
Metairie, Veterans Blvd, Metairie, Louisiana 

Bowie Town Center, Bowie, Maryland
Owings Mills, Reisterstown Rd, Baltimore, Maryland 
White Marsh, 8123  Honeygo Blvd, Baltimore, Maryland

The Shoppes @ Cross Keys, New Halls Ferry Rd, Florissant, Missouri

Gross Pointe, Mack Avenue, Detroit, Michigan

Court Street, Court Street, Brooklyn, New York
Bay Plaza, Baychester Avenue, Bronx New York

Downtown, 12th Street, Washington D.C.  

Request Your Copy at Any Barnes & Nobles Store Nationwide!
More Locations Very Soon, Keep Checking!


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great book.  Any chance the price will be coming down for the Kindle?


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks! You can still download the Mobi version from Smashwords for $1.99 through the New Year.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3716


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello All! 

The Bum Magnet is now on sale for .99 cents on Amazon! Get the novel that will keep you laughing through the New Year! Great Reviews, Great Read!

And if you enjoy it, please leave a review!

K.L. Brady


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG! The Bum Magnet selected a "Reviewer's Choice" by the Midwest Book Review!!! I'm so excited I don't know what to do with myself. I just found out and I can't scream because I'm at work! So that's why all the exclamation points!!! lol

The Bum Magnet
K. L. Brady
Ladylit Press
9780615307046, $14.95, www.klbradywrites.com

"...a highly recommended read that should not be missed."

http://www.midwestbookreview.com/sbw/jan_10.htm#rc


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

K.L. - I just picked the book up yesterday.  It looks great and can't wait to dive into it.  Will let you know how I like it.  Based on the description though, it sounds like a winner.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Chilady, 

I hope you enjoy it. It's certainly not everyone's taste, but if you can relate to a woman making bad decisions even though she should know better, then you'll get a kick out of this story.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Do you want to win a free Kindle? Or do you know someone who would like a new Kindle but isn't quite ready to buy one yet? Here's a chance to get one for FREE!

Tell me about the bums or bummettes that you attract (or used to attract) and you will be entered into the drawing. One entry per person. Winner announced May 31, 2010. 

Just sign up to become a fan on my Facebook Fan Page (K.L. Brady) and post your response on the discussion board. 

For the direct link to my Fan Page, visit my homepage at www.klbradywrites.com. 

Feel free to forward this information to any booklovers that might be interested! 

K.L. Brady 
www.klbradywrites.com 
Author of The Bum Magnet


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Friday: K.L. Brady - The Bum Magnet

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for my Indie Spotlight Feature. 

Don't forget about the Kindle contest. You can still enter at www.klbradywrites.com. Just sign up for the fan page and tell me about your biggest bum or bummette on the discussion page! 

Drawing is 31 May.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to let you know, The Bum Magnet has been acquired by Simon & Schuster and will be re-released on March 29, 2011. 

I know I will be required to pull the book from Amazon sooner than later so if you want to get it at the 99 cents price before that happens, please pick up a copy. 

Also for fans, I'm hard at work on The Bum Magnet Sequel which I hope will be released next year too. Thanks for all the support. You guys Rox!!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations!  I am one-clicking as soon as my WhisperNet connects.... Your book sounds like a lot of fun!

(By the way, the "coming down soon" in the title sounds a little confusing....I think you'd get a lot more reads if the title said something about your book being picked up by a major publisher.)

N


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you guys for the well wishes. 

And thank you for the suggestion Neekeebee! I changed the title on your recommendation.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats!  I picked up the book a while ago and once I get done reading it, I will leave a review.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on the publishing deal!  That's great news!!

Vicki


----------

